# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Süd Thailand > Hotels & Gastronomie >  Ko Lanta - Twin Bay Resort
> sagt mal,pennt ihr in Thailand alle nur auf der Straße oder im Eigenheim?oder warum kommt unter der Rubrik "Hotels in Thailand "nix mehr????


Nix Strasse......  ::

----------



----------



----------


## schiene

::  sehr schön,und nun noch deine persönl.Bewertung der Anlage.

----------

> sehr schön,und nun noch deine persönl.Bewertung der Anlage.


Die Anlage ist Klasse. Aber in der Low nur Halbherzig geführt.
Strand verschmutzt und Restaurationsbetrieb auf Frühstück beschränkt.


Und wenn alles super ist in der Peak machen dich als Mensch mit normalem Einkommen die Preise fertig.

----------

So sah der Strand in der Totalen aus:




Glas, Metall ...........allen Scheiß halt:

----------


## schiene

das nennt man *Naturbelassen*  ::

----------


## Mr Mo

..wie es der Zufall so will tuckern wir heute mal nach Ko Lanta um noch ein paar Tage abzuhaengen.
Allerdings nicht in das selbe Resort, sondern ins "Lanta New Beach Resort".
Laut Prospekt sieht es aehnlich aus, wie das von Phommel beschriebene.
Naja...hab mit Lanta schon gute wie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.... ich lass mich ueberraschen.

Bis die Tage!
Mo

----------


## Daniel Sun

Ach da kommen wieder Erinnerungen hoch....
Lanta im Februar 2008

----------


## schiene

> ..wie es der Zufall so will tuckern wir heute mal nach Ko Lanta um noch ein paar Tage abzuhaengen.
> Allerdings nicht in das selbe Resort, sondern ins "Lanta New Beach Resort".
> Laut Prospekt sieht es aehnlich aus, wie das von Phommel beschriebene.
> Naja...hab mit Lanta schon gute wie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.... ich lass mich ueberraschen.
> 
> Bis die Tage!
> Mo


wie wars denn auf der Insel???und sicher gibts auch was über das Hotel in welchen ihr wart zu schreiben  ::

----------


## Mr Mo

> wie wars denn auf der Insel???und sicher gibts auch was über das Hotel in welchen ihr wart zu schreiben


Na für uns war es ja nicht das erste mal Lanta. Von daher hab ich auch nix neues erwartet sondern wollte nur ein paar Tage in Beachnähe verbringen.
Das "Hotel" war gar keins, sondern ein Resort, also ein paar Bungalows, Restaurant, Pool. Da Lowseason, war auch kaum etwas los. Eine Hand voll Gäste vielleicht, zum Schluß eher weniger. 
Sah nach einem familiär geführten Betrieb aus. Ich würde die Gesamtnote 4 geben. Ausreichend, mehr aber auch nicht. Teilweise war das Personal recht muffig wenn man was bestellen wollte, da man ja dann aufstehen musste. Nur einer war wirklich freundlich. Gegessen haben wir meistens ausserhalb, weil man wegen Lowseason nur einen Teil der Karte vorrätig hatte. Alles in allem hatte ich nix anderes erwartet. Hauptsache es war schön ruhig.

Wenn du noch was genaueres wissen willst frag einfach.

Gruß
Mo

----------


## Bagsida

Wir waren Mitte Dez. 2009 im "Lanta Summer House" 

Hat allerdings nur THB 800,- für einen "Deluxe" Bungalow (mit Ventilator, Aircon, SAT-TV, Kühlschrank etc.) bezahlt - Buchung direkt dort ohne Voranmeldung.

Der Bungalow war ca. 50 m von Wasser entfernt - Pool sehr sauber - Frühstück keine Ahnung, denn wir hatten nur Übernachtung ohne Frühstück.

Bagsida

----------

